# Any Christmas Gift Ideas?



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

I want to buy a gift for a dedicated haunter. Does anyone have any gift suggestions in the $100 and under range?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

i know gore-galore.com offers gift certificate


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

monsterguts.com does to


----------



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

Both, thanks! In the end, I decided to give the DC Cemetery prop building guides.


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

good choice!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I agree, excellent choice.... I have them, and there is a wealth of knowledge in those books for a person at any skill level. Great job!


----------

